# Watch Glass..? Can Someone Explain



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Evening all,

Just wondering about the different types of glass on watches. Can someone explain the differences and advantages of Hardlex, mineral, sapphire, and any other types there may be?

Thanks


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Here is my 2 cents :

Sapphire - supplied on most high end / swiss (but also others) watches. Very hard, resists scratches well. However it will break and shatter if enough force is put onto it.

Hardex - Found on say a good seiko. Not as scratch resistant as sapphire, but more resistant to cracking. If you are going for a watch with hardex, it should serve you well, if looked after.

Mineral - Found on cheaper or older watches. Not specifically hard and will scratch. You can try and use polyfix, but I tried on one of mine and if the scratch is deep enough, you will not get rid of it.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks kc, very informative.

Whats this scratch removing paste that I have heard about quite a bit? Does it work? what's it called and is it expensive?

So many questions.....

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

sapphire - the way to go at almost all times (but not cheap) clear and sharp.

hardex - i have scratched almost every hardex lens i have ever worn at some point not much better than mineral if you ask me.

mineral glass - cheaper option than sapphire but easy to scratch.

acrylic - warmer lens than sapphire nice on vintage - very easy to mark but also very easy to buff out or replace and very cheap. high domed acrylic is the mutts.

imho - go for either sapphire or acrylic - both have their place - everything else is a bad compromise. but just my opinion of course...

have never managed to damage a sapphire crystal in any way - but i do avoid those with anti glare coating on the outer surface.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

kc104 said:


> Here is my 2 cents :
> 
> Sapphire - supplied on most high end / swiss (but also others) watches. Very hard, resists scratches well. However it will break and shatter if enough force is put onto it.
> 
> ...


Some supplemental points:

Sapphire - sometimes causes visibility problems due to reflections

Hardlex - I've only ever seen this in flat, round crystals. Damn hard to get any scratches out. Is a hardened glass

Plastic - is available in all sorts of shapes. Is not scratch resistant but is easily buffed.

Celluloid - often found on pre-1950s watches. Is not scratch resistant but is easily buffed. Turns yellow over time. No longer available (replaced by plastic)

Mineral glass - slightly more the scratch resistant than plastic but WAY harder to buff.

IMO plastic is the best solution.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

newwy said:


> Thanks kc, very informative.
> 
> Whats this scratch removing paste that I have heard about quite a bit? Does it work? what's it called and is it expensive?
> 
> ...


Hi newwy,the paste is called pollywatch,its not expensive.










Also you can use Duraglit(brasso)for the same job,but i remove the crystal from the watch first as gold plating may be worn away by the Brasso very easily.










Sam.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks guys for the info. very useful.

Much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

newwy said:


> thanks guys for the info. very useful.
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> Cheers


Polywatch is great but will only work with acrylic crystals (I think). You'll need something more abrasive with mineral crystals.

Let me just add one more thing that I think it's not very clear so far. A watch is sometimes fitted with a specific crystal not just because of costs but of it's intended use. Like other people said, sapphire is harder and is more difficult to scratch but will break and shatter a lot easier than a mineral crystal. So it doesn't make much sense having a sapphire crystal in, for example, a military watch that is going to receive a few knocks. It's more expensive and doesn't suit it's use.


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

This is what my watch says on the spec sheet

TITAN GLASS

This Obaku Harmony watch is assembled with the newest invention in glass technology â€" Titan Glass.

Probably the strongest glass ever used for watches. Titan Glass is at least 10 times more crack resistant than any other typical watch glass such as mineral glass and sapphire crystal glass.

Titan Glass is registered and used exclusively in Obaku Harmony watches.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Is TITAN glass any good when icebergs are sighted? h34r:

Nothing much else shows up on a Google for it except "fitted with a Japanese movement"


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

mel said:


> Is TITAN glass any good when icebergs are sighted? h34r:
> 
> Nothing much else shows up on a Google for it except "fitted with a Japanese movement"


I'll let you know if i manage to scratch it :tongue_ss:

Don't know much about the movement but it's made by Ingersoll


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Titan glass....thats a new one. Never heard of that one. Bulletproof..???

hey, now there is an idea....why not make the glass bulletproof? Then I wouldn't keep wrecking my watches.

Or maybe glass with reinforced steel wire through it...lol


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

newwy said:


> Titan glass....thats a new one. Never heard of that one. Bulletproof..???
> 
> hey, now there is an idea....why not make the glass bulletproof? Then I wouldn't keep wrecking my watches.
> 
> Or maybe glass with reinforced steel wire through it...lol


...or you can ask the time and not wear a watch...


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> newwy said:
> 
> 
> > thanks guys for the info. very useful.
> ...


Thats correct, but you can use many other mild abrasives on acrylics as well, brasso as already mentioned, as well as car polish, toothpaste, stainless steel cleaner, the list is endless.

For glass you'll need Cerium oxide or diamond paste, and a lot of hard work..... its usually preferable to replace a glass crystal than polish one, providing of course that a replacement crystal is obtainable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

You should stick with Plastic Glass watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chrisx74 said:


> You should stick with Plastic Glass watches.


Very prolific posting today Chris, something caught your eye in the Sales Forum perchance?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That was going through my mind.









Later,

William


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> That was going through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, my thoughts entirely... The sales forum is a wonderful place so no surprises really!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Ah the sales forum!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

He should stick to plastic anyway. It's cheaper to change or repair and more beautiful to the eyes. Me thinks.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> That was going through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldnt mind if the posts were not all "send it to Omega" or "send it to Rolex" but they are only one step up from +1 or nice watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I see I was right 

BTW, my apologies to the OP for going fftopic2:


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

How much does Emerald add to the price, compared to Mineral? Just wondering why the RLT watches have mineral. Unless I've missed it I haven't see anyone citing advantages for mineral .. seems to be either emerald or acrylic are preferred.

Tony S


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

aesmith said:


> How much does Emerald add to the price, compared to Mineral? Just wondering why the RLT watches have mineral.


I presume you mean sapphire, afaik there is quite a difference in price between it & mineral. It should be noted that (again afiak) although sapphire is more scratch resistant, it is more likely to shatter then mineral which can lead to tiny shards getting into the movement also it seems more prone to reflections. Personally I prefer acrylic, it has a lovely warm feel to it, most scratches are often easy to remove & replacements are cheap


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I see I was right
> 
> BTW, my apologies to the OP for going fftopic2:


Well part right Mach, it appears to sell rather than to buy wouldn't you agree? Two rather tasty offerings just appeared on the sales forum...


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh and my apologies too for going drastically fftopic2: !!!


----------

